# My beloved GSD Kaizer...RIP



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

My whole family is crushed...Kaizer, 11 yrs old, passed away just this past Monday, July 20th. He wasn't feeling all too well the past couple of weeks, but never did I think his end was coming near and so soon. He was my first ever dog companion/best friend. I loved him so much, I wish I could have one more chance to give him a big hug and a huge kiss on his face like I used to do. I had him since he was a few weeks old. Right now, I am still feeling dazed & out of it. Sometimes numb about it all. But when it does come on strong, I just break down. Very tough to be at work, but I feel its better to be there instead of being home with so many reminders. The silence is the worst, I miss his commanding barks...I'm sorry, I'm just rambling on...I just don't know what to say or do.

Here is a pic of my baby:










I LOVE YOU SO MUCH KAIZER!!!!

- Jerry


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

I am so sorry for you tremendous loss. He was such a beautiful boy! I know you will think of fond memories of Kaizer in days to come and time will help you remember All those times. I am so sorry for what you are going through it is a tough time.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a handsome fellow!

My heart goes out to you - it is a heartache that I am all too familiar with myself.

Look at old photos and cry your guts out. Cherish the memories of your years together. 

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you, he was very handsome. You have found the right place to share your grief. Memories are so precious after the fog of sadness lifts.
Boy,this week the rainbow bridge added some special puppers...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so soory for your loss... It is never easy when they have to leave us..It is really a shame that they do not have longer lives... He was a beautiful dog I am so sorry


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What a beautiful, sweet-faced, well-loved boy he was. He was so fortunate to have so much love in his life. I understand the pain of such a loss. You clearly were family. Wishing you some peace as you miss you handsome, dear Kaizer. Run free, beloved Kaizer!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Kaizer. Run free handsome boy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and your pain, sounds like he was loved and you gave him a wonderful home. Take care it is very hard and we never forget them. God Bless you Kaizer.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He's beautiful.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Kaizer


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kaizer was beautiful. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautful boy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss and pain.








Kaizer









Val


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

What a handsome boy...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!

The time flies by, doesn't it? Even when they start to slow down or not feel well, life without them is so inconceivable, we want to deny that it might be coming to an end.

I'm so, so sorry, it is VERY hard and feels unreal for weeks afterwards--like your world is upside down. So many parts of our day involve our dog or thinking of them or being with them---we have redefine our day and ourselves! It is very hard, and you have my deepest sympathy.

You are not rambling, it's a trauma and a tragedy and loss. and sometimes non dog folks don't get it, so ramble on. I have gotten huge support from an online grief group.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry!! Devastating to lose such a friend and a love..

My deepest condolences..

Tanya


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Don't appologize for anything... you are not rambling it is just so hard to process the loss - the bond is so strong with GSD'S! I found this website when I had to face the same thing and it has helped. I still have bad days where it hits out of nowhere, but it is getting easier to think of the good memories. Your boy was beautiful, and he had a good life with a lot of love.


----------



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

God bless each & everyone of you..Thank you so very much for the kind & inspirational words. Thanks for the compliments, he was extremely good looking, and I will miss him dearly. My eyes are filling up just typing this. I broke down in my driveway this morning before setting off to work. I'm a guy and I'm normally not like this and rarely do I ever show such emotions. But I'm such a softy when it comes to animals. 

Someone else said it right, only dog lovers can truly understand what I'm going through right now. It's hard to explain. Thank you everyone once again. I'm glad to have stumbled on to this site, it's truly a gift from God. So many beautiful dogs in here to see, past & present.

Be well everyone. Keep my family in your thoughts & prayers. I plan to do the same for you all..


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, I have been in your shoes, losing a dog suddenly. It is heartbreaking...


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of this magnificent boy. Take a little comfort that it is obvious from his picture that he knew how very lucky and loved he was. His happiness shines through his eyes.

Many hugs and prayers for peace and comfort are coming your way,


----------



## Darky (Oct 1, 2003)

I am very sorry for your lose. Your friend was VERY handsome.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

What a beautiful big boy! I lost my girl, Jazz, nearly a month ago. Truly, although the loss is devastating, it is helpful and heartwarming to know what love we gave them when they were here -- and how that should not have been any different.
In time, your loving memories and the love in your heart for your beautiful boy will bring smiles rather than tears. Sigh. It just takes so much time and oddly we should go through this awful grieving.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Handsome boy, his eyes were full of love.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, we lost Maggie this week too!









He was a beautiful boy! May your happy memories of him guide you through this difficult time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Kaizer. 








May he Rest in Peace!


----------

